# [Video] S-Slice U-Perm Execution+Explanation [German]



## SveJo6697 (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope you can understand it a bit 
It´s my favourite Algo


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jun 12, 2011)

isn't this just the normal optimal U-perm?


----------



## SveJo6697 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, but many people don´t know this one and because of that I decided to make this vid.


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 12, 2011)

sweet


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

sound like fun to solve u perms this way


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 12, 2011)

why does it take like 40 sec for the first turn?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't that be rotated round so the S becomes M?
I used do the exact same thing except your S slice is my M slice when I used CFOP.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 12, 2011)

For my ccw I like to use M2 U M' U2 M U M2 and I get sub 1 easily, but I can't find a good cw one like that. I tried using M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2, but the U's are awkward.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, now if I get a U perm in a solve I just moo spam. Cuz I treat it like LSE.

If you hate U's you can do
M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' M2.
Not so many U's.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 12, 2011)

Vinny said:


> For my ccw I like to use M2 U M' U2 M U M2 and I get sub 1 easily, but I can't find a good cw one like that. I tried using M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2, but the U's are awkward.


 
use the opposite hand for the Ms in the cw one.


----------



## David0794 (Jun 12, 2011)

Why are you posting German videos here? -.-


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 12, 2011)

David0794 said:


> Why are you posting German videos here? -.-


 
Why not?


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 12, 2011)

yea it's not like SS is an English-only site. Personally the video was too long, I would edit it so that it starts with a slow execution, then a few mid/full speed executions, then break it down. It's too boring to listen to you for 40 seconds before you do any turns. Make it more concise. Breandans PLL video has this broken down, in addition to woner's posted by vcuber a few posts up.

Breandan's vid - 






the optimal U perm is about 45 seconds in.


----------

